# WorldMark or Wyndham



## ecwinch (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it possible to deposit a week from one of these points systems into DAE?  

If so what is the procedure?


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Eric,
I've done it once.  DAE will ask you to book a specific Worldmark week to deposit to DAE.

HTH.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks HTH.

When I book it, whose name do I book it under?


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 1, 2009)

By the way, HTH = Hope This Helps 

You'll book the WM week under your name.  Then, call DAE and DAE will be the one to call WM, and DAE and WM will do the necessary transfers between themselves.  DAE will notify you when that transfer/deposit has completed.

Thanks,
Mylene


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks HTH.

Just kidding.


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 1, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Thanks HTH.
> Just kidding.



LOL! 
I forgot to mention that there was a time I didn't know these acronyms, and I've done exactly like what you said, "Thanks HTH!"   LOL :rofl:


----------



## LLW (Apr 1, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Thanks HTH.
> 
> When I book it, whose name do I book it under?




In another thread we were discussing how WM would hold the booking owner responsible for any damage done by a guest. I have asked another independent exchange company whether they would indemnify me and assume the responsibility (in II and RCI exchanges the WM owner is not held responsible). They said they would tell the guests exchanging in that they (the guests) are responsible. But the company would not indemnify me, the booking owner. That stopped me from using that company, even though the exchange sounded very attractive. I am wondering what DAE's policy is.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 1, 2009)

LLW - Thats a good point/question.


----------



## melschey (Apr 28, 2009)

LLW said:


> In another thread we were discussing how WM would hold the booking owner responsible for any damage done by a guest. I have asked another independent exchange company whether they would indemnify me and assume the responsibility (in II and RCI exchanges the WM owner is not held responsible). They said they would tell the guests exchanging in that they (the guests) are responsible. But the company would not indemnify me, the booking owner. That stopped me from using that company, even though the exchange sounded very attractive. I am wondering what DAE's policy
> 
> is.



When I asked DAE the same question, I received the same answer that you quoted above. That stopped me from using DAE. They would not protect me from WM but would only promise to assist in collecting from the exchanger and that was not good enough for me.


----------



## beanb41 (Apr 29, 2009)

The concern you have with WM is pretty standard with any timeshare exchange. As the "owner" of the week you are ultimately responsible for any one who uses your week regardless where you are.
When you exchange into Resort ABC who is responsible if you dont pay for any damage - the owner of the week deposited with the exchange company.
From a realistic perspective for a $100 exchange fee would you indemnify an exchangee.   Yea Right.


----------



## LLW (Apr 29, 2009)

beanb41 said:


> The concern you have with WM is pretty standard with any timeshare exchange. As the "owner" of the week you are ultimately responsible for any one who uses your week regardless where you are.
> When you exchange into Resort ABC who is responsible if you dont pay for any damage - the owner of the week deposited with the exchange company.
> From a realistic perspective for a $100 exchange fee would you indemnify an exchangee.   Yea Right.




Is that really true with II and RCI? When a Starwood owner deposits into II, is the owner of the week responsible for damages done to the Starwood unit that another II member has exchanged into?

Because it is not with Worldmark. WM has contracts with II and RCI which define the responsibilities of the 2 companies in an exchange. Owners are not liable. With the independents such as DAE, there is no such contract, and it is one of the reasons why many WM owners don't exchange with the independents, because they wouldn't be indemnified.

WM has a policy of going after the owner, if it's not an II or RCI exchange.


----------



## Guzzidave (May 1, 2009)

In Europe, at least, DAE does carry insurance to indemnify the resort if any of its members causes damage, etc.


----------



## melschey (May 2, 2009)

LLW said:


> Is that really true with II and RCI? When a Starwood owner deposits into II, is the owner of the week responsible for damages done to the Starwood unit that another II member has exchanged into?
> 
> Because it is not with Worldmark. WM has contracts with II and RCI which define the responsibilities of the 2 companies in an exchange. Owners are not liable. With the independents such as DAE, there is no such contract, and it is one of the reasons why many WM owners don't exchange with the independents, because they wouldn't be indemnified.
> 
> WM has a policy of going after the owner, if it's not an II or RCI exchange.




My feelings exactly.


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2009)

Starwood has contractual agreements with II and RCI - when you deposit with them, you are not depositing with an independent - you are depositing with Starwood's exchange partners.  Don't forget that exchangers also have to provide a credit card to the resort at check-in.

Beanb41 - what are you basing your opinion on?  Maybe this is true for WM, but it's certainly not true for all TS systems.


----------



## LLW (May 4, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Starwood has contractual agreements with II and RCI - when you deposit with them, you are not depositing with an independent - you are depositing with Starwood's exchange partners.  Don't forget that exchangers also have to provide a credit card to the resort at check-in.
> 
> Beanb41 - what are you basing your opinion on?  Maybe this is true for WM, but it's certainly not true for all TS systems.



It is not true for WM - WM owners aren't responsible for II or RCI exchanges, but are for exchanges with independents. WM also doesn't ask for a credit card of exchangers, because there are no incidental expenses for using the facility, and they hold the owner responsible for damages and liabilities.


----------



## itgrafix (Jun 3, 2009)

*Deposit my RCI to DAE?*

I'm new and possibly not understanding all the jargin but could someone tell me how I may deposit the weeks I have with RCI into DAE to be able to go to New Zealand/or Austraila?

I'm interested first in New Zealand and then Austraila, and have 4 weeks at my disposal and would like to make a reservation soon.

Help is appreciated


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jun 3, 2009)

I would absolutely love to sell damage insurance for timeshare renters/exchangers.   Damages that get passed onto owners are very very small as a percentage of overall guests confirmations.  My guess is the cost of the insurance would be less than $5/exchange/rental and you could easily charge $15-25 for it.


----------



## LLW (Jun 4, 2009)

tgrafix said:


> I'm new and possibly not understanding all the jargin but could someone tell me how I may deposit the weeks I have with RCI into DAE to be able to go to New Zealand/or Austraila?
> 
> I'm interested first in New Zealand and then Austraila, and have 4 weeks at my disposal and would like to make a reservation soon.
> 
> Help is appreciated




As far as I know, if the weeks are already deposited into RCI, it's too late. DAE is an exchange company just like RCI. Instead of RCI, you could use DAE. They are competitors. If your weeks have not been deposited with RCI, you may deposit them into DAE, and they work with your home resort to have the weeks available for their clients.


----------



## LLW (Jun 4, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> I would absolutely love to sell damage insurance for timeshare renters/exchangers.   Damages that get passed onto owners are very very small as a percentage of overall guests confirmations.  My guess is the cost of the insurance would be less than $5/exchange/rental and you could easily charge $15-25 for it.



Maybe DAE and other independents can offer it? At $15, renters would buy also.


----------

